# Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung



## heiko25 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi

Inspiriert durch einigen Geschehnissen der letzten monaten möchte ich zur wärmeren jahreszeit mit dem Feedern beginnn.

Problem....ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungen und Ahnung in diesem Bereich

Muss es unbedingt eine Feederrute sein oder reicht eine Grundrute mit elektr. Bissanzeiger??


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

les Dir das mal durch :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175652


----------



## heiko25 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Hi Knispel

danke für den interessanten Link

Mfg


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Sag doch erstmal:
Was hast du den bis jetzt an Ausrüstung?
Wieviel würdest du eventuell noch ausgeben wollen?
Wo willst du angeln?

mfg
David


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Bei Bode gibt es die Mitchell Privilege Feeder im Angebot.

Billiger kannste nicht an eine gute Feederrute kommen.#6

Dann noch eine Rolle die mindestens 200m 0,30er fasst und schon kann es losgehen.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Ob Mitchell grade die beste Wahl ist?
Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch Mitchell Feederruten und schon vor ewigen Zeiten (Frühjahr oder Anfang Sommer) Ersatzspitzen dafür bestellt. Bis heute sind die noch nicht da, und da seine Spitzen recht dünn sind passen auch die Universalspitzen von Browning nicht wirklich. 

Mag sein das es nur bei seinem Modell so ist (sind schon ein paar Jahre alt), aber Du solltest zumindest darauf achten das Du notfalls auch mal an Ersatzspitzen rankommen kannst. Gibt ja genug Ruten wo die Universalspitzen von Browning oder anderen Firmen passen, und auch wenn die Orginalspitzen lieferbar sind ist es grade für Schüler (mit manchmal doch recht knappen Budget) ja auch immer die Frage ob eine 6 Euro Universalspitzenicht ausreicht oder ob es doch die 15 Euro Orginalspitze sein muss wenn etwas bricht. 

Ich kenne das Problem auch, ich habe einige Picker und Feederruten, und fast jede hat einen anderen Spitzendurchmesser, und wenn der Händler die dann im Sommer auch noch extra bestellen muss während man die Rute nutzen will, das ist nicht toll.

Zu einer Feederrute würde ich aber auf jeden Fall raten, denn eine Grundrute mit elektrischem Bißanzeiger ist nicht so sensibel, und auch eine Feederrute kann man als Grundrute mit Bißanzeiger mißbrauchen wenn man mal auf Aal oder so will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Ich geh mal in den Keller und schau nach ob da auch andere Spitzen passen.


#h#h


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Wenn Spitzen etwas zu dünn sind, dann kann man sie leicht mit ein, zwei Schichten Epoxilack dicker machen und anschließend passend einschleifen.


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn Spitzen etwas zu dünn sind, dann kann man sie leicht mit ein, zwei Schichten Epoxilack dicker machen und anschließend passend einschleifen.


 
Richtig,

das hat schon unser Altmeister " Rudolf Sack " in seinem ersten Angelbuch ( Biss auf Biss ) zur Reperatur von Teleskopruten geschrieben.


----------



## David23 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Knispel schrieb:


> les Dir das mal durch :
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175652


 Also Andal, mit deinem "Werk", dass ich schon sehr lange als absolutes Standardwerk bei mir auf dem Nachttisch habe (wozu braucht man Angelzeitschriften!)|stolz:, macht doch "fast" den kompletten Board überflüssig


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Also die Mitchell Spitzen sind am Ende 2,9 mm dick (Messschieber).

Die anderen Spitzen die ich noch habe passen nicht. Die sind dünner.(von Sänger Spirit One Picker und Balzer Lütz Hülße Match Feeder)



#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn Spitzen etwas zu dünn sind, dann kann man sie leicht mit ein, zwei Schichten Epoxilack dicker machen und anschließend passend einschleifen.




Genau. Die Browning Spitzen könnte mal jemand messen der sie hat.#y



#h#h


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> das hat schon unser Altmeister " Rudolf Sack " in seinem ersten Angelbuch ( Biss auf Biss ) zur Reperatur von Teleskopruten geschrieben.


 
Ohh das ist mal ein Buch, wirklich gut, habe das mal von meinem Opa vererbt bekommen und schon mehrmals durchgelesen.....:l

B2T:
Für den Anfang um das Feederfischen auszuprobieren reicht meiner Meinung nach auch erstmal eine Grundrute deren Spitze man sehr genau betrachtet.
Wenn einem diese Angelart dann gefällt, kann man sich immer noch eine Feederrute kaufen.

mfg
David


----------



## Der schlei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Hallo Heiko 25 ! Bin ganz neu beim Anglerboard aber nicht beim feedern. Ich würde dir auf jeden fall zu einer feederrute raten, evtl gebraucht für kleines geld. Es kommt auch darauf an wo du damit angeln möchtest. Für den schweren strom brauchst du härtere ruten als für den teich. Es macht aber wirklich riesenspaß mit der feeder zu angeln. Kann ich dir nur ans herz legen.


----------



## heiko25 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Hallo

danke für die vielen Antworten

ich möchte mein hausgewässer die Möhne sowie die Ruhr mit dem korb befischen, nach Möglichkeit Ruten nehmen die für beide Gewässer geeignet sind

Ruht hat zeitweise brettharte Strömung, wodurch ich 60er bis 80er Körbe nehmen müsste

An der Möhne müssen zeitweise Weiten von 60-80 Meter erreicht werden

Mein ebstehendes Gerät wären 2 Karpfenruten 360cm lang bei einem Wurfgewicht von 2,5 lbs.

Bestückt derzeit mit freilaufrollen a 300 Meter 0,30er

WICHTIG!!
Ich möchte wenn möglich unbedingt mit Bissanzeiger angeln, da ich auf dem linken AUge fast blind bin fällt das mit der Spitzenbeobachtungen recht schwer
Mfg


----------



## Der schlei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Ich würde in deinem fall zu einer Heavyfeederrute greifen. spitzen so um 3-5 onzen. Mit bissanzeigern habe ich keine erfahrung. Achte darauf das du rollen mit großem durchmesser nimmst. Bei der weite würde ich dir zu geflochtener schnurr mit vorgeschalteter schlagschnurr raten. Ist allerdings für einen feedereinsteiger schon wieder zu kompliziert, gebe ich zu.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Das mit dem Auge ist natürlich ein Problem. Du könntest auch an die Spitze n Glöckchen machen, ich denke, da spürt der Fisch weniger Widerstand als beim Freilauf. Einfach Glöckchen an den dünnsten Teil machen und halt trainieren, rauszuhören, was ein biss und was die Strömung ist. So bist du der Feedertechnik noch am nächsten.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Wenn deine Sehkraft eingeschränkt ist, könntest du auch auf kürzere Feederruten zurückgreifen wie ABU Enticer Feeder in 3,04m(recht günstig).
Der einzige El. Bissanzeiger von den ich gehört habe das der Feedertauglich ist, soll der von Delkim sein, da dieser auch auf Schnurvibrationen reagiert.
Da der aber recht teuer ist, würde ich erst mal bei den Karpferprofis nachfragen.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Der Delkim EV, ohne den ganzen Funk-Pillepalle, kostet unter 100,- € und ist ideal für solche Zwecke. Man muss nur die Rute ganz exakt in direkter Linie zum Köder ablegen und sehr sensible Hänger verwenden, dann geht das 1A!

Preiswerter sind da allerdings die Seitenbissanzeiger von Lutz Hülße über Balzer zu haben. Die werden direkt über dem Griff montiert und kommen bei einer Sehbehinderung dem sehr entgegen.


----------



## Brassenwilli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau. Die Browning Spitzen könnte mal jemand messen der sie hat.#y
> 
> 
> 
> #h#h



Ich war mal so frei und habe den aktuellen BROWNING-Katalog durchgestöbert

Browning D-Flex-Feederspitzen
Artikelnummer 1055 001, 1/2 oz, Durchmesser 3,5 mm, Farbe weiß
Artikelnummer 1055 002, 3/4 oz, Durchmesser 3,25 mm, Farbe weiß/rot
Artikelnummer 1055 003, 1,00 oz, Durchmesser 3,25 mm, Farbe rot
Artikelnummer 1055 004, 2,00 oz, Durchmesser 3,25 mm, Farbe grün
Artikelnummer 1055 005, 3,00 oz, Durchmesser 3,25 mm, Farbe chartreuse

Browning Feederspitzen
Artikelnummer 1981 001, 1,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,00 mm, Farbe orange
Artikelnummer 1981 002, 1,50 oz, Durchmesser 4,00 mm, Farbe weiß
Artikelnummer 1981 003, 1,75 oz, Durchmesser 4,00 mm, Farbe grün
Artikelnummer 1981 004, 2,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,00 mm, Farbe gelb/luminous
Artikelnummer 1981 005, 1,50 oz, Durchmesser 4,00 mm, Farbe rot/luminous

Ersatzspitzen für die neue King Feeder Serie (Model 2010), leider ohne Farbbezeichnung 

Hollow Feeder Tip,
Artikelnummer 1052 001, Länge 65 cm, 1,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 002, Länge 65 cm, 1,50 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 003, Länge 65 cm, 2,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 004, Länge 65 cm, 3,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 005, Länge 65 cm, 4,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 006, Länge 65 cm, 5,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm

King Feeder Spare Tip
Artikelnummer 1052 008, Länge 60 cm, 0,50 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 009, Länge 60 cm, 0,75 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 010, Länge 65 cm, 1,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 011, Länge 65 cm, 1,50 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 012, Länge 65 cm, 2,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 013, Länge 65 cm, 3,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 014, Länge 65 cm, 4,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm
Artikelnummer 1052 015, Länge 65 cm, 5,00 oz, Durchmesser 4,5 mm

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Na das nenn ich mal `ne Auskunft.

Danke.#6

Also falls ich für die Mitchell mal Ersatz brauchen(bisher ist mir noch nie ne Feederspitze gebrochen) sollte kann ich die Teile etwas runterschleifen.#h



#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Andal schrieb:


> Preiswerter sind da allerdings die Seitenbissanzeiger von Lutz Hülße über Balzer zu haben. Die werden direkt über dem Griff montiert und kommen bei einer Sehbehinderung dem sehr entgegen.




Die Teile sind echt gut bei Wind. Ich habe aus der Serie die Match Feeder. Meine Sänger Picker habe ich mit einem Stückchen Blech, einem Stück Fahradschlauch und etwas Bindegarn nachgerüstet so dass die Spitzen auch da passen.




#h#h


----------



## Dunraven (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Danke.
Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit die wirklich genau zu messen und an den Katalog habe ich nicht gedacht. Die 4mm müssten wohl die 6 Euro Spitzen sein die es in fast jedem Laden zu kaufen gibt (auch die Farben passen zu deren OZ Angaben). In meine alte King Feeder passen die so rein, bzw. ich hatte zwei Stück, eine passte und die andere nicht. Wie sich rausstellte waren es auch noch unterschiedliche Beschriftungen, da war wohl noch eine alte Spitze dazwischen mit einem anderen Maß. Die D-Flex 2 OZ nutze ich für meine Triana Picker, dazu mussten sie aber etwas abgeschliffen werden um zu passen.

Für meine Ultimate All England Feeder waren sie aber um einiges zu dick, und für die Dega Heavy Feeder und meine alten DAM Picker auch. Ich denke die 2,9mm könnten auch bei den Ruten meines Kumpels passen, denn die Browning war da auch viel zu dick. Für so eine Stärke bleibt dann aber auch nur das Bestellen von Orginalspitzen, oder passenden von anderen Herstellern, was eben etwas dauern kann. 

Ich werde ihn aber mal bitten nachzumessen und das Ergebnis posten. Evt. kann dann ja jemand sagen welche Ruten von anderen Herstellern den selben Durchmesser haben. Wir glauben beide nicht mehr das er seine Orginalspitzen noch vor der Saison bekommen wird, und zum runterschleifen ist das eindeutig zuviel. Das habe ich mal für die Ultimate gemacht weil selbst Ultimate mir nicht weiter helfen konnte. Dazu muste ich aber erstmal ein gutes Stück der Browning Spitze absägen und dann noch ganz schön schleifen. Ideal war das nicht. 


Was das Problem mit der Sehbehinderung angeht, da ist Andals Vorschlag wohl die günstigste und sicherste Methode.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

@ Dunraven

Die Balzer und die Sänger Spitzen die ich habe sind ein wenig dünner als die Mitchell Spitzen.

Also könntest du Balzer Spitzen mit der von Andal beschriebenen Methode bearbeiten und gut iss.

Die Balzer Spitzen sollten doch um einiges leichter zu bekommen sein.


#h#h


----------



## Dunraven (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Danke.
Habe ihn grade angerufen, er meinte seine habe 2,8mm, die Balzer und Sänger müssten also funktionieren. Noch hat er auch eine Ersatzspitze, aber seine Spitze könnte einen kleinen Knacks haben, daher will er rechtzeitig vorsorgen.

Mir selbst sind schon mehrere Spitzen gebrochen. Bei der King Feeder und den Triana Pickern waren Carbonspitzen dabei, da braucht sich die Schnur nur mal um die Spitze legen, man will einkurbeln und knack. Mit den D-Flex und den günstigen Spitzen (die sind auch nicht aus Carbon) hatte ich es auch nicht. Da biegt sich die Spitze wenn sich die Schnur über die Spitze legt, aber die Carbon sind halt spröder und brechen auch leichter.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Da haste Recht. 
Vor allem mit geflochtener hat man das Problem. Deshalb ist für mich geflochtene nur bei wirklich weiten Entfernungen auf der Rolle bzw. Ersatzspule.




#h#h


----------



## David23 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Teile sind echt gut bei Wind. Ich habe aus der Serie die Match Feeder. Meine Sänger Picker habe ich mit einem Stückchen Blech, einem Stück Fahradschlauch und etwas Bindegarn nachgerüstet so dass die Spitzen auch da passen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wie geht das????#c


----------



## Knigge007 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Schau mal hier,da gibts Haufneweise gute Videos zum Thema Feedern http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter

Bin auch voll fasziniert von dieser Angelei,wollt mir bis spätestens April eigentlich ne 2. "normale" Karpfenrute kaufen werd mir aber auch ne Feederrute holen.


----------



## Criss81 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Hallo,

es stellt sich mir die Frage warum es nun eine Feederrute sein muss, wenn du sie nicht also solche verwenden kannst? Auf Grund mit Korb/Bissanzeiger kannst du auch mit deinen Karpfenruten angeln, wenn du nun nicht unbedingt die 150g Körbchen rauspfeffern musst. 

LG
Chris


----------



## Dunraven (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Die Gegenfrage ist aber auch warum sollte er nicht auch mit der Feeder auf Karpfen angeln können? Da kann man ebenfalls Festbleimontagen, ect. nutzen wenn man sie ab und an zweckentfremden möchte.


----------



## Criss81 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Klar kann ich, und so mache ich es zum Beispiel, auch mit der Feeder auf Karpfen angeln inkl. Festblei etc.. Es geht hier aber um einen Neukauf, und der TE besitzt schon zwei Karpfenruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die Gegenfrage ist aber auch warum sollte er nicht auch mit der Feeder auf Karpfen angeln können? Da kann man ebenfalls Festbleimontagen, ect. nutzen wenn man sie ab und an zweckentfremden möchte.




Das ist richtig.#6
Aber der Hauptgrund ist doch wohl die Bissanzeige an der feinen Spitze.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Klar kann ich, und so mache ich es zum Beispiel, auch mit der Feeder auf Karpfen angeln inkl. Festblei etc.. Es geht hier aber um einen Neukauf, und der TE besitzt schon zwei Karpfenruten.




Also ich lese hier in dem Post auf den ich mich bezog (und auf den ich Deine Antwort auch bezog weil er genau über Deiner Antwort steht) 





Knigge007 schrieb:


> Bin auch voll fasziniert von dieser Angelei,wollt mir bis spätestens April eigentlich ne 2. "normale" Karpfenrute kaufen werd mir aber auch ne Feederrute holen.


 das er die zweite nicht hat sondern holen wollte, und nun eine Feederrute stattdessen kaufen möchte.

@Professor Tinca: Wegen der feinen Spitze würde ich ja, im Gegensatz zu Criss81, dem Knigge dazu raten die Feederrute zu nehmen. Fürs Karpfenangeln mit den Karpfenmontagen taugt sie auch, bietet aber eben im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorschlag die feine Spitze. Da der Karpfenrute diese sensible Bißanzeige fehlt wenn es zum Feedern gehen soll, der Bißanzeiger beim Karpfenangeln die Bisse aber gleich gut anzeigt, egal ob Feederrute oder Karpfenrute, sehe ich eben den Vorteil bei der Feederrute.


----------



## Criss81 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*

Hi Dunraven,

da muss ich mich entschuldigen, habe das überlesen. In dem Fall würde ich natürlich auch zur Feeder raten, alleine schon wegen der erweiterten Möglichkeiten.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Feederneuling benötigt Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Grundausrüstung*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hi Dunraven,
> 
> da muss ich mich entschuldigen, habe das überlesen. In dem Fall würde ich natürlich auch zur Feeder raten, alleine schon wegen der erweiterten Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...





Genau, denn darum gings ja.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------

